# doggie smell??



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Is there a product out there that you can use to control that doggie odor?
I was told by my vet I shouldn't shampoo Duncan too often,once every 5 weeks.
But when he's outside playing with the kids and rolling around he gets dirty,and never mind when it rains!!
Is there a spray I can use sort of like a doggie perfume???
Thanks
Dot


----------



## SHOWDOWN (Dec 17, 2006)

MY HAV'S SMELL IS NOT LIKE THE NORMAL DOGGIE SMELL. THE ONLY TIME I SMELL HIM IS WHEN IT RAINS. I WASH COBY ONCE A WEEK WITH NO PROBLEMS.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

We use the higher quality doggy shampoo and bath weekly (or as needed.) It works for us. And he smells great all the time, except when he farts. Ohhhhh....myyyyy....


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Be extra careful with bathing a puppy too often. You can dry out their skin. 

The best way I have found to bathe the dogs is to not apply shampoo directly to them. Instead, put the shampoo in the bath water and mix it in and pour it over the dog. 

Havanese don't have much of a doggy smell, so I'm a little confused on what you are smelling.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Fresh and Clean!!! Is amazing ...and lasts!!! everyone who picks up Ollie always comments and I only use it after bath which at the most is every 2 weeks!!

Olliesmom


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

I have found I really like the products by Chris Christensen which you can order on the internet. I bath my little guy every 2 wks. with these products and I have never noticed any smell inbetween his baths. He is very active, runs and plays all day and even when he is panting out of breath he smells like a rose. I am so in love with this little guy I guess I wouldn't notice a smell if it hit me in the face!!!


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

My vet said to bathe him no more than once a week..and you can get away with it by using oatmeal shampoo because it's better for puppies sensitive skin. So he always smells pretty!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I HAVE to bathe Gucci every week! I have allergies and asthma and she sleeps in bed with me. I can't afford for her to be covered in pollen and sleeping in my face all night, I'd end up not being able to breathe! Weekly baths keep her smelling good.

But if you don't want to increase baths, there is some perfumed spray for dogs that they sell at Petsmart. It is near the shampoo section and that might help?

But as far as I can tell, Hav's don't smell as much as other breeds do......except maybe when they are wet!

Kara


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I also bathe both my boys every two weeks and some times give facials & pedicures inbetween. When I fist got Riley my vet also told me to use an oatmeal shampoo or baby shampoo and every two weeks would be fine. I also just started using Neutrogena Triple Moisture Silk Touch Leave-In Cream diluted with water while grooming that smells great and Rileys coat is feeling so much softer. of corse he does not like the smell and has to roll around like crazy everytime I put anything on him


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I bathe both of them every 1-2 weeks. Depends on how much they roll around outside! As soon as their coat starts to look bad or it feels dirty, it bath time!! The only time i smell ANYTHING on them is when its raining, and that is not a 'bad' smell either. Otherwise they dont smell at all.
I use Les Poochs shampoo & conditioner. They are expensive but very well worth it. I have used many shampoos in the past & these are the best i have used. Their coats are soooo soft & smell great, but they really help to keep the tangles down. They also sell several perfumes for dogs that have conditioners in them. I heard about them from a groomers forum.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I too am not sure what you are smelling, as it is my understanding that Havs dont have that wet dog smell. Mine do not smell at all, although when it is raining they smell "different" but not bad. I do not bath them at all in between groomings (5 weeks) if I can help it. Of course if they find some "goodies" in the yard to roll in, then I have to, but they just get the face, tush , or foot wash when necessary. 
Now smelly breath is a whole other issue  - could it be the pups breath??
Laurie


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

My two don't smell except when they get really wet. We took them to the beach to play one slightly rainy day and, of course, they smelled like wet dogs. Once I dried them and brushed them however, they smelled really clean even though it had been a week since they'd been groomed.

I have them bathed every two weeks. I provide EQyss shampoo and conditioner to the groomer. It smells nice without being too perfumy. 

I've had people comment on the fact that the girls have no "doggy" smell.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Neither Bugsy, nor Romeo and Brandy have a dog smell - thank god for non-shedding dogs with hair.  I find that when they play outside and get wet at the beach (which is most days), they still don't have a dog smell, just an earth smell. As soon as they are dried and brushed, there is no smell. I wash Bugsy every two weeks with inbetween face and feet washes as needed.


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Well since we've had some rain he has a different smell.I guess just from being outside in the rain and the wet grass.
I was told not to bathe more than once every 6 weeks,but I take it that's not true from all youe experts.
Time for a bath!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

They don't have the usual doggie smell. They smell like they were outside rolling around in the dirt, grass and who knows what.  
I usually bathe them every 2 weeks, unless they are extra dirty. I think you have to do it as needed. Sometimes they stay cleaner than other times.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Because of Sam's full coat he does pee on his sides and legs, so I give him a bottom half bath every few days. A full bath every week or two. In comparison to other dogs that I have had. Sam doesn't have a doggy smell.


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

So now I am a little confused! Why is my vet telling me a bath every 6 weeks????Is he just playing it safe and he doesn't want Duncan to get dry skin or any other problems??Any input???


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Dot, most people will suggest that you don't overly bathe a puppy. It can dry out their skin. Their natural oils are good for their skin and hair.

By the way, I came back to this topic after reading another one. Did you smell Duncan's ears? When you say that he smells funny, I wonder if he may be getting an ear infection. They smell pretty weird, but distinct.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

My vet said it wasnt' a problem washing Gucci weekly, her skin seems to be doing fine, she's not itchy or anything. I do use a mild baby shampoo and try to keep it more on the hair and not the skin. My vet said it was just a personal preference, but since she sleeps in bed, right next to my face I might add, and my allergies and asthma are somewhat severe...it helps me to breathe better!

Why not try a bath ever 3 weeks and see if that helps the problem? And checking ears is probably a good idea too.

Kara


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Kimberly,
I did check the ears,they are fine. Duncan is my first dog ever and he doesn't stink,but when he got wet from the rain and grass he had like a musty smell.Not offensive,but he no longer smelled like his shampoo,LOL!!
I think we'll bathe him this weekend and I'll use up my shampoo that I have and get that "coat handler" product that everyone raves about.
THanks for the input all
Dot


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Dot, I have found that my Hav's do not have that doggy smell-- but their saliva does smell like dog  and since they are always chewing on each other (and themselves) I have had to bath them more since Cash came along. Also I found they smell worse as puppy's (more pee everywhere including on themselves) but this gets a lot better as they get older. 

I got at my vet this wonderful soapless shampoo and cream rinse it's called "efa HyLyt" by DVM pharmaceuticals. It has essential fatty acids - and since I have been using it - Jasper has not been as itchy. Their coats look and feel great - I think it has even brought out some of Jassy's coloring again. I don't love the smell- it smells like coconut. But I can't argue with the results.

I used to only bath Jasper every 5 or 6 weeks or so when he was groomed. and inbetween I used Simple Solution Allergy Relief wipes once a week (I have really bad allergies) You brush them really well and then rub them down with the wipe and it get's rid of all the dander and pollens and what ever smell there is. But now with two and a fenced in yard and spring mud, they are getting bathed almost once a week so I haven't been bothering. But it definetly worked.


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Missy,
those wipes where did you get them?
Dot


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

The aloe wipes that i love are from Royal Treatment & you can get them on their website or thru HSN.com, they are cheaper thru HSN. They smell wonderful & worked great. I love them for traveling too. Wiping paws, feet, butts & faces(with a different wipe,i hope)!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I bathe Quince once a week...but he has gone as much as 2 weeks.I have never had him smell at all(but Vinnie makes up for it).Sometimes though his "mustache" will stink from eating,tearing etc.My Mom uses a doggy wipe from Walmart on her cocker spaniel that smells really good and works great.Hope this helps....


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Dot, the best price I have found is on Amazon. But you can find them at petco. 
It usually takes a bit of time to get them from Amazon so I usually order enough to get free shipping.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0002APQ34...e=380333&creativeASIN=B0002APQ34&linkCode=asn


----------

